# Why no handgun sub-forum?



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cleew said:


> "Divide and conquer ...?" As a relative newcomer I find the more choices I have via sub-forums, the more easily I can find something of interest. Are you implying I am less of a firearms enthusiast for rejecting particular areas that have no interest to me? That somehow I won't stand and be counted when anti-firearms legislation peeks it's ugly head over the horizon?
> And the bad old days of a general firearms forum?? Just what the newcomer needs! Endless scrolling through a myriad of threads, not finding something of interest and, finally, abandoning the search.
> Do I have to embrace all forms of sport where a projectile is launched from the middle of a tube? How about calibers? Must I embrace everything from a .177 to a 600 Nitro Express or risk losing firearms credibility?
> I would go so far as to suggest "Firearms" should not be the general heading. Rifles, Handguns, Shotguns and Muzzle Loaders should be the general heading(s) with things like Hunting, Target Shooting, Reloading, etc., as sub-heading below each. Just a thought.


Hey kid, don't get your panties in a twist.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Never mind. Sorry I asked. Only 21 posts and its already gone left field. I would rather just wade through the muddy searches then see it go any further.

Admin/Moderator you can lock it down. I got my answer. I feel like I'm at the club.

Thank You
Jim


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

petronius said:


> Hey kid, don't get your panties in a twist.


That's helpful. 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Appreciate the "kid" comment since I'll hit the big 7-0 early next year. Not too sure about the "panties" though ... boxers sometimes, briefs usually. Sorry you took exception but it began to sound a little like the late 60's with motorcycles (yep, got about 200,000 miles on two wheels) ... for some reason, if you didn't ride a Harley, you weren't a motorcyclist. The big DIFFERENCE is that, back then you were either for or against the Harleys or Rice Burners, no compromise. The issue above is not a "for" or "against" role, merely an expansion to cover a multitude of interests making it easier for a newcomer, or anyone for that matter, to zero in on their area of primary interest.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Its a very good idea.We will be able to ask questions other then CCW.I like the idea  Spaz


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Appreciate the "kid" remark since I'll hit the big 7-0 early next year! Something about the "panties" thing though ... boxers sometimes, briefs usually.
Sorry you took exception to the post but it was beginning to remind me of the late 60's and motorcycling (yep, got about 200,000 miles on two wheels). Back then, if you rode a Harley (or, maybe, a Norton or Triumph) you were a biker, anything else and you were a wannabee. Definately a FOR situation on Harleys and an AGAINST scenario on Rice Burners.
Absolutely no FOR or AGAINST situation implied in expanding the forum or sub-forum. Only an attempt to assist the user in more easily finding his/her particular area of interest. Easy, right?
Whoops, didn't realize the first one went through ... sorry


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

It would be nice to see some input from a Mod on this before it gets to out of hand. 





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK. Let me retract the lock it down comment. I was tired and a bit cranky in the middle of a mid-night shift. It seems there is some interest and a few whom are not interested and voiced their opinion which is cool that's why we all live in a free country, right? I think cleew hit it pretty good. My intension's were not to "divide and conquer". It was truly to unite a group of shooters/hunters with different tastes but a common interest whom I think do not get a fair shake in the shooting industry/justice system.

Well, if nothing else Spaz responded with a real cool avatar. I think we all can agree on that. :woohoo1:

Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

lodge lounger said:


> If I recall I posted a similar suggestion a month or so ago. Since it would be something of a challenge to conceal my scoped .44 mag Super Blackhawk Hunter, I am all in favor of a separate handgun forum.


Would you please supply a link to the thread? I would be interested in seeing how that one panned out.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

dead short said:


> Need another poll. Should bring out some interesting comments.


A poll would be more cut and dried. I would have if I knew how. I shoot handguns better then I do this computer stuff. 

Jim


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cleew said:


> Appreciate the "kid" comment since I'll hit the big 7-0 early next year. Not too sure about the "panties" though ... boxers sometimes, briefs usually. Sorry you took exception but it began to sound a little like the late 60's with motorcycles (yep, got about 200,000 miles on two wheels) ... for some reason, if you didn't ride a Harley, you weren't a motorcyclist. The big DIFFERENCE is that, back then you were either for or against the Harleys or Rice Burners, no compromise. The issue above is not a "for" or "against" role, merely an expansion to cover a multitude of interests making it easier for a newcomer, or anyone for that matter, to zero in on their area of primary interest.


Hey, all I meant was nobody really needs to get too worked up over this. There should be a forum for all of us. And congratulations for being older than me!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I for the life of me don't understand why anyone would be opposed to a handgun forum. If you don't need it or want it then don't go there.

If all people are to fairly served by this forum then those who want it should not be denied.

If Steve needs more help I've done moderation before and I'm sure others would be willing to help also.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

My vote would be to make the _Conceal Carry Weapons_ forum to a _Conceal/Open Carry Laws_ Forum. And Make a _Handgun_ Forum.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing. There are plenty of handgun hunters out there, my forum name should be an obvious clue to how I stand on this idea! To honor the passing of one of the founding fathers of HGH we need to have this sub - forum, just like the bowfishing section it will get more traffic.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

TTT This one shouldn't die. All you HGH out there post your thoughts please!


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Lets see, we have a sub for rifles, shotguns, muzzleloaders, reloading and......concealed carry weapons.

Why not simply change the name of the concealed carry weapons subforum to "handguns" and be done with it?

My word...


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

jem44357 said:


> Would you please supply a link to the thread? I would be interested in seeing how that one panned out.
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


Here you go. It was back in early September.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391933


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

So I'm going to guess that a separate handgun forum is not very important around here. Wake up, we want it and we won't stop until we get it!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

As suggested just rename the header into handguns would be an easy solution 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

lodge lounger said:


> Here you go. It was back in early September.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391933


Thank you! Let's keep kicking this one.

Jim


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

WoW. said:


> Lets see, we have a sub for rifles, shotguns, muzzleloaders, reloading and......concealed carry weapons.
> 
> Why not simply change the name of the concealed carry weapons subforum to "handguns" and be done with it?
> 
> My word...





Topshelf said:


> As suggested just rename the header into handguns would be an easy solution
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





jem44357 said:


> I was looking for something more on the order of long barrel wheel guns, single shot pistols with a smidgen of short barrel rifles/shotguns. Stuff more inline with hunting/ target shooting toys just for fun. Something a little over the edge that would not fall into the realm of a concealed/ carry arm or conventional firearms. I currently have an Encore system which covers all of the above and have a difficult time sorting through the long gun /carry stuff to find anything. I think more individuals would venture down that road if they could find a "crowd" to hang with. I know I have a difficult time at my sportsman's club because of my unique tastes of firearms. My devices fall into multiple categories and I get frowns and scoffs from the dyed in the wool old timers when I try to crossover at the ranges. A sub forum like that may be a bit redundant but just a handgun hunting/target shooting sub would be great
> 
> JMO
> Jim


I am looking for something to cover the unique toys which I have and believe some others do also. Concealed carry handguns are not hand cannons. Shotguns, rifles and muzzle loaders are similar but not unique as short barreled rifles, shotguns and muzzle loading hand cannons are. I respect everyones choices of firearms and just wanted a place to mingle with a crowd more inline with what I do with my unique over the edge toys.

Thanks for posting.
Jim


----------

